# Teddy's Search



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

The tracker is on the way to search for Teddy this morning. On FB we are gathering at 9:00 a.m. EST / U.S. for a few minutes of prayer/meditation to help send positive energy to Teddy, April and Epic Animal Recovery (his tracker). If you can't join us on FB, please join us from wherever you are and send as many good thoughts as possible their way throughout today. 

I thought It might be helpful to see pictures of Teddy and of the Tracking Team that will be searching today. We all know that there are no guarantees, but we are lifting up faith filled prayers that Teddy will be found soon. One thing that keeps coming to my mind is that the original sighting of the "green/white fabric in the road and the dead animal in the ditch (that turned out to be trash and a poor possum) ... well if it weren't for that sighting, the tracker would not have been there and wouldn't have gone to that exact location and had the opportunity to network with the neighbor who actually saw Teddy on Monday/Tuesday. (That sighter even described Teddy as wearing green and white clothes!) My heart wants to believe that it was A Guardian Angel who sent the first gentleman to the area, so he'd see the green/white fabric, so the tracker (who just HAPPENED to have taken the day off from her full time job and was in Charlotte that day to track another dog ... which put her near Teddy instead of the almost 3 hours away that she lives) was able to be there. I'm not a believer in coincidence and I'm going with it was a Guardian Angel. :innocent: So while we may not have guarantees, we still have hope and that hope will be our guide for today. Blessings to you all.









Teddy and this was the belly band he was wearing when he got lost. He was sighted on Monday/Tuesday as still wearing this belly band.








Teddy :wub:








Absolutely precious.:wub:








This is Epic ... Teddy's tracking dog.








This is Epic picking up a scent hit for a missing dog.








This is Seeker (he's in training!) , Michelle and Epic. Oh and Epic is small but mighty! This little sweetheart knows her stuff!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Today is a good day for a miracle! #helpfindteddythemaltese


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Please let it be that we all go to bed tonight with a smile on our faces. Let Teddy be found today safe and sound.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It rained heavily last night at my house. I could't sleep thinking about Teddy. Yes, today is a great day for a miracle! #helpfindteddythemaltese.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all the pictures with us! 

Looking in Teddy's eyes make me smile and cry at the same time! They're so expressive and soulful...!

Michelle and Epic are fantastic and I believe in them to get the track to Teddy! I'm also not a believer in coincidences and the description of the neighbour sounds very clearly! 

Sending a million positive vibes over the big pond to make the miracle possible!!!

Go team Teddy, Michelle and Epic to find him! 

Alexandra and Ullana :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying so hard my heart is pounding. He is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Want to hear another interesting thing? So the tracker contact me this morning to let me know she was on her way. She'd had some delays and wasn't going to arrive quite as early as she had originally thought. She now plans to arrive at around ......9:30. The time when Teddy's prayer vigil is scheduled to end this morning on FB. Yep. I believe His hand is guiding us all. Amen!

BTW, April has asked that I update everyone as they get information today. So as soon as I hear something from them, I'll share it here and on his FB page.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I hope to be shedding some *HAPPY* tears very soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> I hope to be shedding some *HAPPY* tears very soon.


Me, too.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Praying for Teddy to be calm today and to feel all of the positive energy reaching out to him. We pray that he will warm, sheltered and strong. I heard your words Father, that Teddy is strong and I have to believe that it was a sign to tell us that he's okay. Please lead him to the tracker today. Praying for the tracking dog Epic and her handler Michelle. Please keep them safe, warm, focused and encouraged. Praying for Teddy's Dad as he is out searching for his sweet puppy. Please keep him alert, strong and hopeful. We walk in faith today. We walk in hope. Please offer your protection and your guidance. Where 2 or more are gathered .... hear our prayer. Amen.


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Just said a pray for Teddy and April at mass this morning. May the Lord be with all today in finding Teddy.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

No coincidences! #helpfindteddythemaltese


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Just a quick update. The tracker has arrived and the search is beginning. Please pray for everyone's safety and for God to clear a gentle path for them to find Teddy today. Praying Teddy will stay still and stay calm so that he can be brought to safety. Amen.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying so hard they find him soon and he realizes they are there to help him. Please God, Teddy needs to be safe and sound and back home with his family.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh man....I hope he comes home today.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Got up early to be part of the prayer vigil, and will continue to send prayers and positive energy. This would be. Very good day for a MIRACLE.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hoping they find him soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, we are all sitting on the bench here waiting, waiting, waiting. I surely hope "no news is good news" at this point. Thank you for keeping him in your heart. You really are a caring person!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Saw my first robin of the season today. If you make a wish on the first robin you see of the season it's supposed to come true. I made a wish.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Praying for Teddy since last Friday. First thing I think of in the morning, last at night....and the hours in between. rayer:

This morning I got very good news on an 8 week old puppy I arranged to rescue in VT through AMAR who may have needed spinal surgery. She was left to play alone with two bigger dogs :angry: and apparently was injured by them. And her owners wanted her euthanized rather than pay health costs.:w00t::angry: Had CT scan done last night and no surgery!!!! She does have a fractured jaw, in addition to a laceration under the eye, but has been eating so no need to wire her jaw. She's in the loving arms of a foster now.

I was so elated and I said if we find Teddy today, I'm going out to buy a lottery ticket. May Teddy have as good a day as little Sophie.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Praying for Teddy since last Friday. First thing I think of in the morning, last at night....and the hours in between. rayer:
> 
> This morning I got very good news on an 8 week old puppy I arranged to rescue in VT through AMAR who may have needed spinal surgery. She was left to play alone with two bigger dogs :angry: and apparently was injured by them. And her owners wanted her euthanized rather than pay health costs.:w00t::angry: Had CT scan done last night and no surgery!!!! She does have a fractured jaw, in addition to a laceration under the eye, but has been eating so no need to wire her jaw. She's in the loving arms of a foster now.
> 
> I was so elated and I said if we find Teddy today, I'm going out to buy a lottery ticket. May Teddy have as good a day as little Sophie.:wub:


Sue, buy one for me too! :HistericalSmiley: 
So happy for the news on Sophie! I would love to have her! But I am too old---alas! Hope she finds the perfect family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't stop thinking about little Teddy, and April and her husband. Lorin and I are praying God's hand upon Teddy.

Bridget the pictures made me tear up, he's so precious :wub: 
Oh God be merciful


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Praying for Teddy since last Friday. First thing I think of in the morning, last at night....and the hours in between. rayer:
> 
> This morning I got very good news on an 8 week old puppy I arranged to rescue in VT through AMAR who may have needed spinal surgery. She was left to play alone with two bigger dogs :angry: and apparently was injured by them. And her owners wanted her euthanized rather than pay health costs.:w00t::angry: Had CT scan done last night and no surgery!!!! She does have a fractured jaw, in addition to a laceration under the eye, but has been eating so no need to wire her jaw. She's in the loving arms of a foster now.
> 
> I was so elated and I said if we find Teddy today, I'm going out to buy a lottery ticket. May Teddy have as good a day as little Sophie.:wub:


Sophie is absolutely adorable. :wub:

It was heartbreaking with reading, that the people who turned her in, said they wanted her to be euthanized. 

I wouldn't be surprised to learn ... that whomever is fostering Sophie, will become a foster failure. :innocent:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Haven't heard a word Walter. I haven't stopped praying and sending out positive energy. Sue, so happy to hear Sophie's good news! Such a sweet little baby!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

It's been a LONG day waiting. I've checked in here a million times. I'm so worried.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> It's been a LONG day waiting. I've checked in here a million times. I'm so worried.


The same here. I've been checking in all day. And, now very worried. 

I just checked Facebook, too ... just in case some news came in their first. Nothing there either.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry folks to keep you waiting! There has been a lot going on. Bridget will be here within the hour to update everyone. She is pretty busy at the moment arranging things that need to be done quickly. She asked me to let you know that so you don't worry.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

UPDATE: Thank you all so much for waiting patiently for an update on Teddy. While Teddy was not found today, the tracker was very successful at confirming that Teddy's scent is very much in the Shopton Road W. area. He appears to be moving around quite a bit. We will continue keep you all posted on any updates that come in. Please keep sharing #helpfindteddythemaltese but be sure to include DO NOT CHASE. (I will update his flyers soon to show that information). If he has found an area where he is safe, we do not want him to leave that zone. If you live in the Rock Island Road area and would like to volunteer. Please message us privately on this board. Thanks so much and continued prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

summergirl1973 said:


> UPDATE: Thank you all so much for waiting patiently for an update on Teddy. While Teddy was not found today, the tracker was very successful at confirming that Teddy's scent is very much in the Shopton Road W. area. He appears to be moving around quite a bit. We will continue keep you all posted on any updates that come in. Please keep sharing #helpfindteddythemaltese but be sure to include DO NOT CHASE. (I will update his flyers soon to show that information). If he has found an area where he is safe, we do not want him to leave that zone. If you live in the Rock Island Road area and would like to volunteer. Please message us privately on this board. Thanks so much and continued prayers.


I am so disappointed that he wasn't found today. :crying: but happy to know that he is in the area but this little guy needs to be home. I don't know how April is keeping her sanity. I have shed quite a few tears thinking about him out there all alone and scared. I think we have all thought to ourselves " what if that were my dog". Will continue to pray he is found soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget - thanks for the update. Continuing to pray for Teddy and April and Charles.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so disappointed :blush: I just keep thinking of him trying to figure out how to get back home. Did the tracker leave a cage with April's clothing and food in it? My prayers continue. Oh little Teddy we all want you safe and home.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

A food station is being established. A trap has been suggested by the tracker but is not yet in place. We need someone to monitor it carefully every hour or so (in case he is caught) and at this time we do not have someone who can do that. We have a volunteer who has lovingly decided to observe the area that he may be in. If she gets a sighting, or we get a stronger idea of his exact location, we will proceed accordingly.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

summergirl1973 said:


> A food station is being established. A trap has been suggested by the tracker but is not yet in place. We need someone to monitor it carefully every hour or so (in case he is caught) and at this time we do not have someone who can do that. We have a volunteer who has lovingly decided to observe the area that he may be in. If she gets a sighting, or we get a stronger idea of his exact location, we will proceed accordingly.


I hope the food station doesn't attract animals we don't want to attract. Gosh I wish I lived around there, I would monitor the trap.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I agree Kathy <3.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I updated our last post a bit and wanted to share that here. I know people have a lot of questions, and we are happy to try to answer them. Thanks again for everything and please, please pray that we can find some way to get Teddy out of the cold and safely back at home.

UPDATE: Thank you all so much for waiting patiently for an update on Teddy. While Teddy was not found today, the tracker was very successful at confirming that Teddy's scent is very much in the Shopton Road W. area. He appears to be moving around quite a bit. Epic (the search dog) hit Teddy's scent very hard about 4 times. The job of a tracking dog is to provide pet owners with information so that they can determine direction as to how to proceed. It's great when a search is very quick and the dog is recovered immediately, but this is seldom how it works. Searches require a lot of effort and they can be exhausting. It's what it takes to bring home lost pets. They are a marathon and seldom a sprint. 

We will continue keep you all posted on any updates that come in. Please keep sharing #helpfindteddythemaltese but be sure to include DO NOT CHASE. (I will update his flyers soon to show that information). If he has found an area where he is safe, we do not want him to leave that zone. If you live in the Rock Island Road area and would like to volunteer. Please message us privately on this board. Thanks so much and continued prayers.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm on the other coast, but I wonder if it would be a good idea to add what people should do if they see him? Just telephone from the spot, or anything else? Quietly leave food or something ? 

(I had a maddening experience when I was about to slip a slip lead over a stray's head and another stranger called out something and scared him off towards a busy street.  Fortunately he came back to that spot--apparently he found my neighbor's house and dog very attractive.)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Very disappointing that he wasn't found today, but promising that the scent is strong. I do hope the storm holds out and tomorrow brings good news.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I know all of us feel like our bubble was busted. But it sounds very positive that Teddy's scent is strong in this area. I wish I lived closer and I would be there! It's really hard to be so far away and want to help. Thanks Bridget, you're awesome!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

I am sorry that today was not the day but it sounds like a lot of good information was obtained and a plan is in place. Not giving up! Would it be possible to set up a webcam near the area with the food station / trap? Like one of those wildlife cams? Teddy certainly has a lot of guardian angels! ?? Hugs to April and her husband! 

Terre


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

rrwtrw said:


> I am sorry that today was not the day but it sounds like a lot of good information was obtained and a plan is in place. Not giving up! Would it be possible to set up a webcam near the area with the food station / trap? Like one of those wildlife cams? Teddy certainly has a lot of guardian angels! ?? Hugs to April and her husband!
> 
> Terre


Terre, that sounds like a fabulous idea! I think this should be implemented immediately!


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

I thought for sure today was the day. With recent sightings and a scent it's only a matter of time. Ok Teddy enough is enough. Go home! Love and prayers to all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Keeping on praying*

I joined in on the prayer vigil Saturday a.m. It is a beautiful thing to witness the outpouring of love for Teddy & also his family, and so many faithful in prayer for them. I am very glad and hopeful that the tracker Michelle and her dog Epic found a strong scent on Saturday & have clues and motivation to continue the search.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I posted this, this morning on FB & will repost here due to lack of time today:


I had to quit last night --it has been a rough week for everyone. Thank you all for being so diligent to share, to pray, to give. Teddy's life depends on us keeping the course. Pray for courage & tenacity as spirits flag. We can't feel defeated for his sake. Let's encourage one another to keep up the good work until we bring him safely home. Go Team Teddy.

:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Even if the fig tree does not bloom and the vines have no grapes,
even if the olive tree fails to produce
and the fields yield no food,
even if the sheep pen is empty
and the stalls have no cattle—

Even then,

I will be happy with the Lord.
I will truly find joy in God, who saves me. (Habakkuk 3:17–18)


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I don't know my geography very well anymore. Does April live where they are calling for bad weather beginning this week. I'm so worried about little Teddy being out there.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes Kathy! Snow today predicted & rain tomorrow (which could be even worse than snow). We do have a few people on the ground today though so chin up & keep praying!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Yes Kathy! Snow today predicted & rain tomorrow (which could be even worse than snow). We do have a few people on the ground today though so chin up & keep praying!


I sure wish I lived close to help in the search. My heart is breaking for the little guy. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sorry wrong poster, just a minute.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, this is the new poster---Hope this works:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Do Not share the poster above---the telephone # is incorrect---we will post a new poster shortly---Bri has had too many late nights.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If the 3rd time really is a charm here goes:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Has there been any indication that Teddy has found the food and how will they know if it's Teddy eating or some other animal. Poor little guy really needs nourishment. Please find him today. rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The food was not eaten last night. We have a couple of people who have joined our Teddy Team locally today who are checking on things, and checking back on things. This is a link that we needed so great news.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Do they have any way of knowing how fresh the scent was that the tracking dog picked up? Do they know for sure that he's still in that general area? Sorry for all the questions but this is bothering me so much and when something bad happens I always put myself in the other person's shoes. . :smcry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> If the 3rd time really is a charm here goes:


Saving this to email to local businesses.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

We don't know for certain how fresh the scent is. Right now we are struggling with getting someone to monitor a trap every 3 hours, so we can get one set right away. We do not have adequate help in that, so please pray for guidance and for us to have the help step up. The trap must be be checked every 3 hours or an animal could freeze (Teddy or another caught animal.) Remember, Teddy had a belly band on when last seen and may still be wearing it. It is likely that he has an infection at this point. Prayers are needed.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

summergirl1973 said:


> We don't know for certain how fresh the scent is. Right now we are struggling with getting someone to monitor a trap every 3 hours, so we can get one set right away. We do not have adequate help in that, so please pray for guidance and for us to have the help step up. The trap must be be checked every 3 hours or an animal could freeze (Teddy or another caught animal.) Remember, Teddy had a belly band on when last seen and may still be wearing it. It is likely that he has an infection at this point. Prayers are needed.


I had thought of the belly band and infection and being wet and cold too. This is just breaking my heart. There has to be people willing to check on a trap. There just has to be.


----------

